# MySQL Backup mittels cron - wie? :/



## splat (25. November 2004)

Hi, 
ich möchte auf meinem MySQL Server mittels cron die Datenbanken täglich backuppn... Ich habe etwas von mysqldump gelesen, aber irgendwie werde ich daraus nicht schlau. Kann mir jemand dabei helfen? Praktisch wäre auch ein eigener Ordner mit dem Backup Datum. Reicht dafür ein einzelner Eintrag bei cron oder muss ich das irgendwie per script lösen?
Von Scripts/Bash hab ich allerdings genauso wenig Ahnung, nur etwas..
Wäre nett wenn mir dabei jemand helfen könnte

MfG,
Marc


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. November 2004)

Guck dir mal mysqldump --help an. Dann musst du entscheiden, ob du alle oder einzelne Datenbanken dumpen lassen möchtest. Falls einzeln, ein neues Bash-Script anlegen, dass mysqldump mit den jeweiligen Datenbanknamen und der Zieldatei aufruft ...


----------



## JohannesR (25. November 2004)

Sonst liegen unter /var/lib/mysql oder /var/spool/mysql die Datenbanken, die kann man mit einem kleinen Shell-Script auch ganz wunderbar tar`en.


----------



## splat (26. November 2004)

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Habe aber jetzt schon nach längerem googlen ein fertiges shell script entdeckt, welches auch über mysqldump backups macht. Tages, Wochen und Monatbackup 
Wenn jemand interessiert ist, einfach mailen. Das Teil klappt wunderbar  ;-) 

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. November 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sonst liegen unter /var/lib/mysql oder /var/spool/mysql die Datenbanken, die kann man mit einem kleinen Shell-Script auch ganz wunderbar tar`en.


Frage mich nicht, Johannes, aber das tar'en von großen Datenbanken hat bei mir letztlich nie geklappt. Grundsätzlich kamen nach der scp-Übertragung immer korrupte Daten heraus ...


----------



## JohannesR (26. November 2004)

Also bei mir klappt das immer ganz klasse... Man sollte allerdings, zumindest bei Datenbanken, die viele Schreibzugriffe verzeichnen, die Datenbank vorher lock`en.


----------

